
First Brexit, then Trump, and now, behold the smart hairbrush - jzwinck
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/01/withings-kerastase-loreal-smart-hairbrush/
======
btschaegg
Any bets on when the first botnet containing hairbrushes will be discovered?
;-)

